# Ubuntu clavier Imac 24 ?



## vypyvypy (28 Novembre 2007)

bonjour
je viens d'investir dans un IMAC 24
j'ai réussi à installer Ubuntu 7.10
par contre je n' arrive pas à me servir du pavé numérique
j'ai tout essayé dans le menu Clavier NIB
qui peut aider ?

merci


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2007)

cherche le fichier de description de ton clavier et install le, puis selectionne ta conf, et essaye de numlocker


----------

